# Knock off shimano reels



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Has anyone heard tell of knock off shimano fishing reels. The reason I ask is I went to clean my citca this evening and following the instruction video mine is different. When I went to remove the gear side cover I only had 3 screws not 4 or 5 like the video showed. I could not get the cover to slip off with the 3 screws remove and I did not see anywhere on the reel a 4th screw. I've seen knock off golf club heads but never a fishing reel and I suppose there are people that would if they could take advantage of the technology another company has spent developing.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Yours could have been an earlier production before they made a change in design or made at a different facility.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Try taking the screw that is on teh left hand side plate by the worm gear. Thats the fourth one. My guess is that you have a Citica or Curado E or G series. Course I'm using my "Carnac" Psychic powers to determine this..lol


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup, Dip is right..........its got 4 but you need to take the plate opposite of your handle and take the flathead screw out.....its the long one that goes through the line guide. ..........I've never seen a knockoff shimano.


----------



## SaltyShaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep what tops said bust that cover off and there will stand your culprit, unscrew it and you are in buisiness


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, I wanted to get to the pinion gear and spool bearing to get those cleaned up. That's exactly where the cover seemed to be stuck but the video I was watching didn't reference that and I was unsure about taking the screw out of the worm gear. 1st time tear down. On my curado 50 I'm having a reel tough time with the cover opposite the handle. I can work the latch but the cover is very hard to pull off, have to pry it off. Doesn't seem right to me. On my citica the free spool release is very stiff and hard to push. Which is why I'm tearing them down for a good cleaning. Thanks again. Dip, where are you located, I may just need to bring the reels to you and let a pro work on them. I need to get some back-ups so I'm not out of commision while servicing.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

sometimes they will feel tight because of built up salt around the bar that the sideplate hangs on. when I take a spool out of a reel I always make sure to loosen up the spool tension knob and engage the thumb bar so the reel is in neutral.......it makes everything nice and loose.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Pm sent brotha..


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

First it is Romex then Foakleys, now Simano reels? What has this world come to!!

Glad we got it figured out.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the video shows the Curado D if I am not mistaken. It is slightly different than the E model. Once you get the reel open the procedure is the same.


----------

